# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  * دانشجویان پزشکی شیراز یه لحظه لطفا .....*

## melodii

سلام وقت بخیر 
کسی توی این انجمن هست که دانشجوی پزشکی شیراز باشه ؟؟؟
اگر هست ممنون میشم از کارنامش عکس بگذاره 
مرسی

----------


## Narvan

من یه نفرو میشناسم
بهش پیام دادم ببینم میفرسته کارنامه شو
فرستاد واست میذارم

----------


## melodii

> من یه نفرو میشناسم
> بهش پیام دادم ببینم میفرسته کارنامه شو
> فرستاد واست میذارم


متشکرم

----------


## melodii

کسی توی این انجمن هست که دانشجوی پزشکی شیراز باشه ؟؟؟

----------


## Lynx

من برادرم هست ولی ورودی 93 هست بزارم؟

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_سلام . از سایت کانون میتونید کمک بگیرید._

----------

